# The Brewtus has landed!



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

After much deliberation I finally decided to take the plunge and order myself a dual boiler. After learning how to wire a plug the Brewtus is ready to go.









Not much working space, will need a new kitchen before another upgrade is considered!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking good next to the Royal...enjoy


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Superb setup mate!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Should be making 'wow' coffee with that in no time!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A good choice:good:


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice setup , prepare for good coffee


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice corner, full of quality stuff for you to enjoy.

Ian


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good looking machine and grinder....finding myself drawn to this machine, though trying to resist upgraditis till I get used to what I've got.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Great setup! Still hankering after one of these. Sure it will make wonderful coffee.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The more i see of that custom Royal makes me want a Titan grinder


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good, congratulations!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fine looking machine Andy, enjoy!


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

i so need one !!! how have you been getting on with it so far ???


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks great, i'm sure what it produces is damn fine as well


----------

